# Pressure point - Burton Hail vs 32 Lashed?



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

snowklinger did a really good review on his pair of lashed boots over here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/95337-32-lashed-tm-two-built-tough.html

so check that out. also there is a sticky in boots forum dealing with breaking in shoes and all different things you can do. there is a section in there that talks about shaving off some of the foam to relieve pressure point spots. personally i'd pick a pair and ride them for a few days to see if they break in just fine by themselves, if not then id look into shaving off some of the foam or doing some sort of boot mod from that sticky.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

i did come across that review, thanks! although i've also come across a bunch of "thirty boots fall apart easily" comments and wanted to know if that was just a rumor.

As for fixing the boot - I'm in a position where I can return either pair now, so I'm trying to see if it's possible to make the Burton Hail's work. I'd gladly settle for the Lashed, but it just feels like it fits my feet a little less well (besides the problem i mentioned).

Is my foot just too wide for the Burton's?


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

ThisIsSnow said:


> I'd gladly settle for the Lashed, but it just feels like it fits my feet a little less well (besides the problem i mentioned).
> 
> Is my foot just too wide for the Burton's?


dont just settle for a boot. maybe try a smaller size in the lashed and see if it feels like a better fit. from what ive read is 32 boots fit better for wider feet than burton boots do (generally). but if you really like the hail keep it mate, it will probably feel amazing once you break it in. rarely if ever will a boot be completely comfortable from your first use.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

The boots will break in a little, but not a whole bunch. Do you think you could handle riding with the pain for a few days?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Try the heatmolding, especially if you don't feel the pain right away.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Other brands?

Burton in general fits loose on my heel and tight on my forefoot. While I may be able to modify them, I've found that k2 fits better. Tighter heel, looser forefoot, no not spots.

If you haven't tried other brands, you should.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't mind riding with this issue for a few days if it will help. The pain comes after about 2 hours, and I've noticed that if I just grin and bear it it goes numb in another hour or two and then it stops hurting for a while (at least until I take it off). However if it doesn't pack out enough I'll be stuck with painful feet and boots I can no longer return, in which case I'm screwed (i'm a college student so I can't buy another pair easily if this doesn't work out).

I've been wearing the boots indoors for a few hours each day for a few days, I've probably had them on for about 15 hours in total by now (although most of that is sitting down). 

*Is there any way of knowing for sure if it will pack out enough? Would it be possible to pack them out just by wearing them indoors?* I don't mind wearing them for a while longer, at this point i'm already used to my suitemates laughing at me clomping around the suite in shorts and clunky boots :laugh:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Full on numbness isn't a good sign. Probably best to go a different direction.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

ThisIsSnow said:


> I don't mind riding with this issue for a few days if it will help. The pain comes after about 2 hours, and I've noticed that if I just grin and bear it it goes numb in another hour or two and then it stops hurting for a while (at least until I take it off). However if it doesn't pack out enough I'll be stuck with painful feet and boots I can no longer return, in which case I'm screwed (i'm a college student so I can't buy another pair easily if this doesn't work out).
> 
> I've been wearing the boots indoors for a few hours each day for a few days, I've probably had them on for about 15 hours in total by now (although most of that is sitting down).
> 
> *Is there any way of knowing for sure if it will pack out enough? Would it be possible to pack them out just by wearing them indoors?* I don't mind wearing them for a while longer, at this point i'm already used to my suitemates laughing at me clomping around the suite in shorts and clunky boots :laugh:


Comes down to a guess really. The answer is maybe. I've had a couple of pairs, different brands, hoped they would pack out "enough" and they never did. Ymmv


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ThisIsSnow said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So after trying on a bunch of boots, i'm testing out a pair of Burton Hails and 32 Lashed boots (got both, intending to return one). I really like the feel of the Burton Hails - they fit nice and snug everywhere, but after wearing them around the house for about 2 hours i feel some pain on my outer forefoot.
> 
> ...


ehhh....just lop-off the circled area with some pruning loppers....or belt sander?


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the same pressure point issue as you. Ive had very good luck with my 32 Lashed(6 seasons old). Boots are beat up but they are so comfy I can't get rid of them. I actually had a buddy of mine give me a set of liners out of a newer pair of 32 lashed(boots were returned after being used a few times). Same thing with the new liners. They are just wide enough where I don't get the pressure point issue.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

dubstatic, did you have issue with the lashed packing out?

i'm still walking around with the burtons and the 32's, i have a 30-day return policy on the burtons so i have some time to figure it out.


----------

